# One subUrban, one scotch, one gear…



## Schulze (Mar 22, 2022)

Picked up this subUrban yesterday from a friend. He had it set up as a klunker with BMX bars. I wasn’t really diggin‘ on that look, so I changed up a few things. Still got a ways to go to be where I want it, but off to a good start. Love this color!


----------



## Schulze (Mar 23, 2022)

Made some progress on the subUrban today. Trashed those awful Walmart wheels (I mean those things were CRAP!) Replaced with a nice set of Araya 1.5 wheels, with high flange Sunshine hubs and freewheel. Replaced the spray painted yellow chain.  Went through all the bearings, gave them a nice carb dip bath for a few hours and repacked with fresh bearing grease…It looked like they had never been cleaned or re-greased.

Still have a ways to go…


----------



## Schulze (Mar 23, 2022)

Update


----------



## Steve Baltera (Mar 23, 2022)

LOVE THE TITLE !


----------



## Steve Baltera (Mar 23, 2022)

SWEET RIDE !!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 23, 2022)

lightweight frames with fat tires are the way to go.


----------



## Schulze (Mar 24, 2022)

A few more photos…


----------



## Schulze (Mar 24, 2022)

The stem and bars are next on my list to replace. Then I need to figure out the brakes…


----------



## Schulze (Mar 25, 2022)

Picked up an old set of motorcycle bars. Dude bought them back in the '80s for his Kawasaki 1000? Came with some cool grips too.


----------



## Schulze (Mar 25, 2022)

Early morning ride.


----------



## Schulze (Apr 9, 2022)

Line up


----------



## SchwinnFinn63 (Apr 9, 2022)

Swell line up! I see you have another 3 speed frame hanging around in the garage too.


----------



## Schulze (Apr 11, 2022)

the 3 speed in my garage is a Corvette II…patiently waiting it’s turn.


----------



## Schulze (May 29, 2022)

Update on the subUrban


----------



## Schulze (May 29, 2022)

Added a front brake…


----------



## SchwinnFinn63 (May 29, 2022)

Nice looking! What fork and rims are you using ?


----------



## Schulze (May 29, 2022)

Not sure of the fork. The wheels are sunshine hubs and Araya 1.5 rims.


----------



## Schulze (Jun 15, 2022)

So at first I was really diggin the chrome BMX fork, but it just wasn’t sittin right with me.


----------



## Schulze (Jun 15, 2022)

I had posted a want ad for a pair of Chestnut cruiser forks…but I figure those must be hard to come by. So I had a sweet pair of deluxe Coppertone forks figured I’d try…


----------



## Schulze (Jun 15, 2022)

I like the way it feels and love the looks!


----------



## Thee (Jun 15, 2022)

Schulze said:


> I had posted a want ad for a pair of Chestnut cruiser forks…but I figure those must be hard to come by. So I had a sweet pair of deluxe Coppertone forks figured I’d try…
> 
> View attachment 1647085



I just saw some chestnut cruiser forks for sale somewhere? Cool title! Went to see lonesome George at a small venue in San Diego last October guess what I ordered at the bar 🍸🍸🍺


----------



## Thee (Jun 15, 2022)

Schulze said:


> So at first I was really diggin the chrome BMX fork, but it just wasn’t sittin right with me.
> 
> View attachment 1647084


----------



## Thee (Jun 15, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1647127View attachment 1647128



A little pricey


----------



## Schulze (Jun 16, 2022)

Dang! That is close to what I am looking for, thanks!


----------

